
JQuery Crop - Cropping images with jCrop - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/jquery-crop-cropping-images-with-jcrop/26243
======
tybro0103
I've made an alternative, with a different UI approach.

jWindowCrop: <http://www.tmatthew.net/jwindowcrop>

Specify a target width & height, and users will have a frame that size in
which they drag/zoom their image to make it fit. Very much like how Facebook's
profile image cropper used to work.

------
eli
I tried a couple of solutions and settled on jCrop as well. It's pretty easy
to use, though there was an odd quirk in getting it show an area as precropped
(i.e. if someone has previously cropped an image and you want to let them edit
it) which I hacked like so <http://stackoverflow.com/a/11958515/5958>

If you actually want to see it in action, try the real jCrop homepage:
<http://deepliquid.com/projects/Jcrop/demos.php>

------
jessedhillon
In the past, I had to build a crop dialog for an image which had border,
padding, negative margin and absolute positioning. IIRC, the only one of these
jQuery plugins to get that right -- put the cropper and the mask in the right
place -- was imgAreaSelect:

<http://odyniec.net/projects/imgareaselect/>

The code is imminently readable. One tweak I did add was to expose the
variable which references the cropping element container, it's called $area

~~~
ricardoarrigoni
This plugin is good too, with him is possible to crop the image or just select
a specific area?

------
ricardoarrigoni
"I tried a couple of solutions and settled on jCrop as well. It's pretty easy
to use, though there was an odd quirk in getting it show an area as precropped
(i.e. if someone has previously cropped an image and you want to let them edit
it) which I hacked like so <http://stackoverflow.com/a/11958515/5958> If you
actually want to see it in action, try the real jCrop homepage:
<http://deepliquid.com/projects/Jcrop/demos.php>

Nice hack, in the jCrop official page you can see a lot of more examples and
demos.

"If you want to use this with Rails, here's a screencast showing how:
<http://railscasts.com/episodes/182-cropping-images-revised>

Thanks for sharing.

"'ve made an alternative, with a different UI approach. jWindowCrop:
<http://www.tmatthew.net/jwindowcrop> Specify a target width & height, and
users will have a frame that size in which they drag/zoom their image to make
it fit. Very much like how Facebook's profile image cropper used to work."

Wow, nice work dude! Thank you so much for sharing.

"I've used JCrop pretty extensively, and my only issue with it is that it
returns slightly different coordinates on different browsers. It's even
possible to coax it into returning coordinates outside of an image. Aside from
that, it's pretty awesome, easy to use, and customizable."

I like to use jCrop too, thanks for your feedback.

"Where is the demo?"

You can copy and paste the full source code at the end of the article, or see
in the official plugin page.

------
weareschizo
I've used JCrop pretty extensively, and my only issue with it is that it
returns slightly different coordinates on different browsers. It's even
possible to coax it into returning coordinates outside of an image.

Aside from that, it's pretty awesome, easy to use, and customizable.

------
cmer
If you want to use this with Rails, here's a screencast showing how:
<http://railscasts.com/episodes/182-cropping-images-revised>

------
rduchnik
Where is the demo?

